# DHCP not enabled



## ivanbrucedemonte (May 8, 2012)

Hi 
I have 2 laptops and a wifi connection. My laptop never connects to the net. When i try to trouble shoot i get an error msg "DHCP is not enabled"

Have tried 

1 . reboot, 

2.checked to see if DHCP is enabled through (Components services)services (local)...DHCP client is running.

3.Tried restarting DHCP client.

4.Also checked in CMD if DHCP is not enabled.

Have got win-7 on my laptop ,
C:\Users\Ivan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-5E-FA-EE-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-BE-78-6E-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ivan>


Pls tell me how to solve this problem and connect to the net.

Thank you
Ivan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this is the problem on the wireless connection 


> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


needs to be set to yes 
to do that

* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings


> From a TerryNet post
> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

